# Hello from Snowy Germany



## punoo

Just wanted to say hello!

I am from India but have been out of India for last 11 years...worked and lived in Netherlands, France, Australia, Thailand and now in Germany.
Married to a German met him in Thailand ) we have just started our immigration for Australia!!! Love that country!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Wow - welcome to the forum. We certainly know who to turn to when there are practical questions about moving countries!

Pull up a virtual seat and make yourself at home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## punoo

Thanks Bevdeforges!

Just saw you are in france...where in France if i may ask?

Oh n i wish i wrote hi from Sunny....anywhere not snowy )

Bonweekend!



Bevdeforges said:


> Wow - welcome to the forum. We certainly know who to turn to when there are practical questions about moving countries!
> 
> Pull up a virtual seat and make yourself at home.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm in the Paris region - but out in the countryside. They're predicting snow here for tomorrow. Oh joy! 

Where in Germany are you located? I was in Pforzheim and then in Freiburg for a while.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## punoo

I am in Frankfurt....out skirts and its snowing outside right now P
Paris..mmmmm...do u lie it? I have lived here and actually liked it )
Where all have u been?



Bevdeforges said:


> I'm in the Paris region - but out in the countryside. They're predicting snow here for tomorrow. Oh joy!
> 
> Where in Germany are you located? I was in Pforzheim and then in Freiburg for a while.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

I know the Frankfurt area pretty well from my time living in the UK. I was working at the European HQ for our division, and wound up traveling frequently to Frankfurt to meet with my "dotted line" boss there.

These days I'm in the Paris region - but far enough out to have fields and woods and real animals (like our donkeys). Took me a while to come to terms with France (in part because of immigration problems I had at the beginning) but now I'm pretty much at home here.

Before France I have lived in the UK (London area, near Reading) and Germany. Almost wound up in Oslo at one point - but I think I dodged a bullet on that one. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

